# Looking for: Simple Shepphard's Pie



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

I got one recipe for a Shepphard's Pie, but I am not really trusting it. So I was wondering if anyone else had a recipe for it. I would love to be able to make it for dinner. Have corn, hamburger, & potatoes (to make mashed) on stand-by. So please, anyone, would greatly appreciate any ideas.

Thank you in advance!

Morakai


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

What we call shepherds pie is nothing more than fried hamburger meat topped with mashed potatoes then a layer of cheese with bacon on top.You can add bell peppers and onion if you like to the hamburger meat.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is the recipe that is in my Amish Cookbook.
Shepherd's Pie

2 lbs. hamburger 1 sm. onion
Brown and drain. Put in the bottom of a small roaster or baking dish. Layer on top:
1st-1 qt. green beans (drain)
2nd-1 can cream of tomato soup
3rd-mashed potatoes (about a 2" layer)
Bake at 350 covered, for 30 minutes or heated through. Top with:
cheddar or Velveeta cheese
Bake 5 more minutes. A good way to use leftover mashed potatoes. Variation: For a fasat Shepherds Pie combine:
1 can cream of celery soup milk (to desired consistency)
frozen hash browns
An easy substitute for the mashed potatoes.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Fry the meat with some diced onions, add a spoon of flour and coat and fry for a couple of minutes. Add a cup of boiling water. Stir until it thickens.

If the gravy is too thick, add some more boiling water. Season with salt and black pepper.

Place in baking dish, top with mashed potatoes and place in the oven until the top browns.

I like mushrooms cooked with the meat and you can add some some diced veggies.

I usually place a few small pats of butter over the mashed potatoes and sprinkle lightly with paprika, just because it looks nice.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I just make it with leftovers. Usually pot roast. Cube up the meat, mix with sauteed onion, mushrooms, peas n carrots and the leftover gravy. Make some more gravy out of beef broth if you don't have enough. Stir together, cover with the leftover mashed potatoes and sprinkle on a little paprika. Bake until potatoes are lightly browned and contents are bubbly. I make extra mashed potatoes with the dinner just for this. Have also made it with leftover roast pork and even chicken.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Shepherds Pie.

Lamb burger
Onion
carrots sliced
peas
gravy

topped with mashed potato and grated cheese.


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

All sounds sooo good!! THank you all! I am glad to see the flour part in the one recipe as I do like a bit of gravy with mine. I like gravy!!  The only thing that I will have to do is make sure that cheese is only on half of the pie, as my BF doesn't do cheese. Yes, I know.. wierd for me too. :shrug:

Well, I am now looking forward to making some delicious dinner that we both can eat! (He is too picky by half.. No spices, no onions, no cheese, no garlic, no mustard, ketchup or mayo... Love him to death but not going to cook 2 meals. Eat what I make, or make your own... He cooks alot hehe) :heh:


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Just writing again to let all of you know that I thank you again for your assistance! I made the Pie tonight, and while I still want to make some tweeks to the meat section, it was still a great success! My BF, who is beyond picky, had 3 helpings of it, and have to admit that I had 2. :ashamed:

Again thanks & I now have another dish that he & I can eat together! :happy:


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Technically if it's made with beef it's a cottage pie. But I call it shepherd's pie too since no one around here knows what a cottage pie is 

I season and brown the ground beef with some onion, bell pepper, carrots and peas. Pour off the grease and sprinkle a couple T. of flour over the meat and mix it in. Then pour over that 2 cups of water, some beef bouillon, a dash of worchestershire sauce and if I have some a little bit of HP sauce. I can find HP sauce in the British section of my Kroger or HEB but I know not everyone has that. 

When the gravy is thickened I top with mashed potatoes that I've cross hatched with a fork. Sometimes I top with cheese, sometimes not...both are good. Bake at 350* for 30 to 45 mins.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sometimes I make it basically like above. instead of flour I will use half a packet of taco seasoning.

I get kroger shredded cheese,its half mild chedder,half monteray jack,or a mix they call nacho


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I cheat like mad crazy when I make this. 
1-1/2 pounds hamburger browned and drained in a large mixing bowl. Add 3/4 cups frozen peas, corn, and carrots. Add 3/4 can diced potatoes. Mix in two packets brown gravy mix, and two cups pf water. Make a package of instant potatoes. Preheat oven to 350. Pour meat and veggie mix into a baking dish. Sprinkle what ever sort of grated cheese you'd like to use over the top. Pat instant potatoes over the mixture as the last layer. Bake until potatoes are golden brown.


----------

